# TTOC website



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC website, shop & committee forum is down at the moment. This is due a major power outage that disrupted the server and caused a harddisk "inconsistency"... The engineers are working to resolve it and get it back on-line asap.

Mark


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yurk!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

In the meantime if you are desperate for tickets send an email to [email protected]. Let us know your ticket needs and we'll send back a price and how to pay, etc

If you just want to join, then send an email to [email protected] with your name & address and whether you need 1, 2 or 3 years membership and we will send back the cost and how to pay. We will then set you up on the db as soon as it comes back on-line...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Shop appears to back up and running....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

trust a woman to notice...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

That was brave Kell! 

Congrats and thanks to whoever(s) got it back up


----------

